# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [grunk] rejoint la modration

## Anomaly

grunk vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forum Web & PHP.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

